# Bottles



## tatud4life (Oct 9, 2012)

I know how we all get our bottles from different resources. Some get used bottles from local restaurants. Some order from our list of vendors. Some concume the beer or wine first and then recycle the bottles for their own use. Some, like me, will buy 12 packs or cases for close friends and have them "empty" the bottles for me. (I can't stand the taste of beer. Never developed the taste. Now wine. That's a different story!!!  ) I recently contacted the distributor of the beer bottles that I like and want to use to see if they would be willing to sell me some empty bottles. I even contacted the manufacturer of the beer and asked the same question. They are apparently ignoring my email or are simply too busy.  I'm hoping that it s the latter reason and that they will get back to me in a few more days. I would think that they would be honored. THeir beer is the only variety that uses the bottles that I want. Oh well. I guess if I worry about it and wait for their response I'll just end up like this . LOL That was my rant for the year! Thanks for listening!! Now back to the regularly scheduled program and winemaking!!!!!


----------



## robie (Oct 9, 2012)

They likely deal in such large quantities that their system can't even handle selling such a small quantity as yours.

The only bottles I have ever purchased were 375 ml splits for sampling wine while still young and the pretty blue 375 ml bottles for port.

I have had to ask my friends to stop bringing me bottles. My garage is filled with empty bottles and the wife is getting a little upset about it. What NOT to do - set hundreds of unboxed empties directly on the floor, so every time the wife gets out of the car and bumps a bottle, the domino effect causes 50 other bottles to fall over... not good and not helping my case!


----------



## tatud4life (Oct 9, 2012)

Lmbo!!!!! I have 5 of those cardboard filing boxes full of empties right now sitting in the dining room right now. The wife isn't thrilled with that either. I would have to agree with you. I would hate to see their minimum order amount!!


----------



## joeswine (Oct 9, 2012)

*finding glass*

bottles are were you find them,set up a program of delabelling and sanitation and go to it ,I know its a lot of work but you can learn how to make it not so.


----------



## robie (Oct 9, 2012)

joeswine said:


> bottles are were you find them,set up a program of delabelling and sanitation and go to it ,I know its a lot of work but you can learn how to make it not so.


Yep, Joe is right. We tend to find "better ways" over time.


----------



## BeerAlchemist (Oct 15, 2012)

Tatu, what type of beer bottles are you looking for?


----------



## tatud4life (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerAlchemist said:


> Tatu, what type of beer bottles are you looking for?



I really like the look of the Modelo Especial bottles.


----------



## BeerAlchemist (Oct 15, 2012)

tatud4life said:


> I really like the look of the Modelo Especial bottles.



Yeah, I bet those would be an issue, never have come across anything like those without Modelo in them...and the foil is a pain to remove. I'm willing to bet the bottle design is proprietary and the manufacturer is in Mexico or some other Central/South American country making it a double no-go. 

Here's my recommendation if you don't like the beer, go to Senior Frogs and then drink it with the food, something magical happens and even modelo gets good .


----------



## tatud4life (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerAlchemist said:


> Yeah, I bet those would be an issue, never have come across anything like those without Modelo in them...and the foil is a pain to remove. I'm willing to bet the bottle design is proprietary and the manufacturer is in Mexico or some other Central/South American country making it a double no-go.
> 
> Here's my recommendation if you don't like the beer, go to Senior Frogs and then drink it with the food, something magical happens and even modelo gets good .



Lol!!! I doubt food can get me to like the taste of beer!!! I never did develop a taste bud for beer. Now liquor, that's a different story!! I'll just have to rely on friends to empty them for me. If you soak them in a solution of star-San and water for about 5 days, the foil isn't too bad to get off. Thanks though buddy!!! I contacted both the distributor and the brewery and both are a no go.


----------



## BeerAlchemist (Oct 15, 2012)

tatud4life said:


> Lol!!! I doubt food can get me to like the taste of beer!!! I never did develop a taste bud for beer. Now liquor, that's a different story!! I'll just have to rely on friends to empty them for me. If you soak them in a solution of star-San and water for about 5 days, the foil isn't too bad to get off. Thanks though buddy!!! I contacted both the distributor and the brewery and both are a no go.



Try a Belgian beer, might change your perspective .

My experience has been that micro-breweries (even some of the larger ones like Sierra Nevada) are very customer friendly, I did a lot of bottle research and they put me directly into contact with their guys directly involved. The macros, well, I'd expect standard large business silence. Cheers.


----------



## tatud4life (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerAlchemist said:


> Try a Belgian beer, might change your perspective .
> 
> My experience has been that micro-breweries (even some of the larger ones like Sierra Nevada) are very customer friendly, I did a lot of bottle research and they put me directly into contact with their guys directly involved. The macros, well, I'd expect standard large business silence. Cheers.



Thank buddy!!!! I've tried many different beers with the same results. One and done! Lol. I hadn't thought of micro breweries. I'll check and see what I can come up with. Thanks again buddy!!! That's a big help!!!


----------

